# Lusitania



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

There is a programme on BBC2 tonight sunday 27/05/07 at 20.00Hrs about the Lusitania,Murder on the Atlantic it is called.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Found it quite good although typical BBC - overdramatic. Computer generated
shots were good. Liked one of Capt.Turner's first commands after torpedo
struck and mayhem all around - "hoist the not under command signal ".


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

When the first torpedo made it blow up like a gas tanker I changed channels.


----------



## David Davies (Dec 11, 2006)

Several years ago there was a television do***entry by a marine archaeologist who dived the wreck and found that the secondary explosion was in the way of the empty coal bunkers and he attributed this to a combination of gas? and coal dust as I remember


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

It was sunk by only one torpedo, although at the tribunal the RN said it might have been 2/3, this was said to save their own skins.


----------



## gingerbeer73 (May 2, 2007)

Hi all,

Did anyone see the "film" about the sinking of the Lusitania a couple of nights ago. Thought it was very good. I suppose the suggestion that the goverment of the day ( Churchill) was involved is not impossible to comprehend.

Cheers
Colin Thurlow

http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/lusitania/about/about.html


----------



## sparkie2182 (May 12, 2007)

hi colin.........

yes........a creditable review of an old theory........well acted and placed in believable settings. would be interested in other peoples views.
at least we were spared the """""""""""" titanic"""""""""""""""" hype with this one.

sparkie2182


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Thought it looked like a cheap remake of the Titanic, only no iceberg.
I doubt the 'was she wasnt she' question on what and how much 'military' stores she was carrying will never be answered although I thought a coal dust explosion theory could be true


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

I expected it to be truly awful and was very pleasantly surprised. – The write-up making fun of the actor taking the part of the Master was, to my mind, quite unfair, he did very well considering the script he was given and all in all it was a brave effort by the film-makers. It certainly showed, in a fairly gentle manner, quite how devious the establishment could have been. - Of course there were bits that made little sense and tended to make one cringe, but as Monet must have discovered, it is always easier to criticise than paint…. I would give it 7/10.


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

Saw it here in the US. A bit overwrought, and I wish the effects had been half as good as 'Titanic', or "A Night To Remember', for that matter. I HATE CG effects. Wish they had done a bit more about Captain Turner's steller record up to that point. I believe he was master of the Mauretania when she won the Blue Riband, wasn't he? Miracle any of the boats got away, what with the list, and her going in 20 minutes. No real time for any of that Cameron claptrap in the story line; put on your lifebelt, pray, jump, and swim! Personel opinion, one "fish" right in the sweet spot, followed by both a coal dust and a contraband munitions explosion. No chance for damage control with a hole(s) that big. WILL


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

Come on sea story writer, at the end of the day this film was made for the BBC after all and their budget comes out of us "brit licience fee payers".they don't have the $700 million that you guys can spend on such a "blockbuster" as "Titanic" with all it's inacuracies too boot.I don't thik it was such a bad job at all, with their limited budget.


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

Don't get me wrong-I liked it; but I hate CG effects. Wonders can still be done with models in a tank (cheap). Wish I had that kind of budget-with that I could do a bang up job on Lusitania, and I'll throw in the two Castles as well (Morro and Yarmouth), and even the "Big Fitz"; and no Leo! My last picture was made for $30,000.00, and guess where that came from? I feel your pain as I've no distribution deal yet. Is it a sea story-of course! All the best-WILL


----------

